# πρώτιστα / πρωτίστως



## Teo (Jul 5, 2016)

Ενστικτωδώς χρησιμοποιώ τον επιρρηματικό τύπο «πρωτίστως», κατ’ αναλογία με το απλά-απλώς.

Μόλις όμως έπεσε στην αντίληψή μου ότι το ΛΚΝ δίνει το «πρωτίστως» ως λόγιο τύπο
(http://www.greek-language.gr/greekL...s/lexica/search.html?lq="πρώτιστος+-η+-ο"&dq=)

ενώ κάποιος λαθοθήρας ονόματι Ιωάννης-Άδωνις Μελικέρτης επισημαίνει:
_ΠΡΩΤΙΣΤΑ.
Αυτή είναι η ορθή απόδοσις του υπερθετικού βαθμού του "πρώτος" και όχι το "πρωτίστως". Δέν λέγομε "αρίστως, μεγίστως", αλλά ούτε και "μεταγενεστέρως" (ορθόν: μεταγενέστερον)._
εδώ: http://www.tetraktys.org/melikertis/mid solikismoi.htm

Επειδή όμως το κείμενο του Ιωάννου-Αδώνιδος είναι γενικότερα κακογραμμένο και γεμάτο ανακρίβειες (για να μη μιλήσουμε για τις εθνεγερτικές κορώνες) και στα όρια του κωμικού, και επειδή δεν έχω καταφέρει να διασταυρώσω τον κανόνα αυτόν, θα ήθελα τη βοήθεια σας, αγαπημένοι λεξιλόγοι.


----------



## Themis (Jul 5, 2016)

Και τα δύο είναι σωστά, ενώ επίσης δεν έχουν καμία σημασιολογική διαφορά (αντίθετα από τη διάκριση που συχνά γίνεται μεταξύ _απλά_ και _απλώς_). Στην αρχαία είχαμε επιρρηματικές χρήσεις του _πρώτιστον_ και _πρώτιστα_, ενώ το _πρωτίστως_ είναι όντως λόγιο, αν και δεν γνωρίζω το ιστορικό του. Η καθαρεύουσα είχε καθιερώσει πλήρως το _πρωτίστως_. Στη σημερινή γλώσσα το _πρώτιστα _ηχεί σαν βεβιασμένος εκδημοτικισμός του _πρωτίστως_, και το τι γινόταν πριν 2.500 χρόνια δεν νομίζω να παίζει κανέναν ρόλο. Η ανεπιφύλακτη προτίμησή μου είναι, αναλόγως ύφους, ή _πρωτίστως_ ή οι αντίστοιχες ζωντανές εκφράσεις της κοινής νεοελληνικής: _πρώτα-πρώτα, πρώτα απ' όλα, πάνω απ' όλα _κτλ.


----------



## nickel (Jul 5, 2016)

Themis said:


> Η ανεπιφύλακτη προτίμησή μου είναι, αναλόγως ύφους, ή _πρωτίστως_ ή οι αντίστοιχες ζωντανές εκφράσεις της κοινής νεοελληνικής: _πρώτα-πρώτα, πρώτα απ' όλα, πάνω απ' όλα _κτλ.



Έτσι.


----------



## sarant (Jul 6, 2016)

Να σημειώσουμε ότι το "πρωτίστως" έχει μπει και σε λαϊκό τραγούδι του Τσιτσάνη, ίσως για τη ρίμα:

Κι αν δε σ' αρέσουν όλα αυτά
που σου 'χα πει πρωτίστως
το ζεϊμπεκάκι είν' έτοιμο
εχει το λόγο ο Χρήστος

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPTPZ6Hso_U


----------



## dharvatis (Jul 7, 2016)

Εγώ άλλα _πρώτιστα_ ξέρω


----------

